# LOST Dove or Pigeon?



## desertpigeons (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello and good morning,

A friend of my had told me he was flying his Racing Pigeons and found that a lost bird came back with them

the bird is not a Racing pigeon it looks smaller but it does have a band

it reads "aert 11 dr 5163"

if you could help me find the owner it would be great 

thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

where is your location?..or his.


----------



## desertpigeons (Mar 12, 2010)

Tucson, AZ


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well.. nothing found.. sorry.. all I can say it may be a roller.. aeRt.. some kind of roller club is my best guess..sorry could not help you further..


----------



## desertpigeons (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks... hopefully others will help

it maybe a roller i have Homing pigeons and i know for a fact that its not a Homing pigeon

thx again...


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

There was a person selling a lot of rollers on craigslist down there for 3 dollars a bird. Maybe it's one of his, he was on craigslist. I would email all the people on craigslist with pigeons up for sale. Have them show you one of there birds with the band if they claim it's there's.


----------

